# Weightlifting vs Wrestling Shoes



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

For the past 6 months i've been doing all my lifting barefoot (sockfoot?) I wear two pairs of socks and just kick my plimmys off after I warm up. I was looking into some shoes for weight lifting mainly powerlifting and bodybuilding movements.

http://www.milletsports.co.uk/more-sports/wrestling/boots/adult/adidas-adizero-unisex-wrestling-boots/?utm_source=googleshopping&utm_medium=organic&gclid=CKbLq8rOirwCFQsCwwod1HYALw

OR

http://www.milletsports.co.uk/more-sports/weightlifting/shoes/adult/adidas-powerlift-2-adult-weightlifting-shoe-yellow-black/

Are "powerlifting" shoes actually superior to wrestling shoes? do the wrestling shoes provide any benefit or do they just simulate being bare foot? I kinda like the idea of getting the wrestling shoes because I do BJJ and i can definitely see my self cross training wrestling and ***** in the future which obviously use wrestling shoes so il get even more use out of them. But on the other hand I'm taking my powerlifting quite seriously so should I go with the powerlifting shoes?

Cheers


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Wrestling shoes are designed to give you extra grip when you're pushing against the floor (Think the kind of angle when you're pushing a car for example) - For what you've said I'd go with them, although depending on the ***** club they may make you wear FIAS approved shoes, most shouldn't care too much, I wear my wrestling boots for training and even in competition


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

The "weightlifting" shoe you linked to appears to have a slightly raised heel. This may help you reach ATG on squats more easily. I squat in Adidas Power perfect II's.

Personally I deadlift in deadlift socks, squat in oly shoes like you linked, and use a boot similar to the wrestling boot you linked for everything else (except I use Lonsdales from Sports direct which are 1/4 the price).

Those Adidas wrestling boots should provide good grip in all directions - no particular benefit that I can think of for PL.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

I could imagine the wrestling shoes been really well suited to bench and also for setting your feet before you squat if they have great grip... Are the weightlifting shoes even supposed to be used for deadlifting? why would they be called powerlifting shoes if they detract from your deadlift... alot of contradictory stuff on whether the heel adds or takes away from the lift... mikhail koklyaev pulls 405 and hes wearing weightlifting shoes in every video ive seen him in, doesnt that mean if I get them then I can pull 405, is that not how it works haha?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't think many powerlifters deadlift in oly shoes. Weightlifters seem to a lot though, but that is probably because they are just so used to them from years of snatch/c&j? or because they are using the dead as an accessory movement?

Andy Bolton and Benedikt Magnusson deadlift in socks/slippers, Brian Shaw appears to wear Chucks... that 1cm of heel probably doesn't make a huge difference at the end of the day, but I'd say in theory it makes the lift harder


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got a pair of Powerlift 2's, my first weightlifting style shoes, they are great but kind of a cross between a trainer and weightlifting shoes with a hard foam sole rather than a solid heel/sole like a proper weightlifting shoes. They are awesome for squats and I always wear them in the gym apart from any skipping/bag work.

You can deadlift in them but you really want a flat, thin sole for deads and certainly not anything with a heel like a weightlifting shoe for max heel drive.

Wrestling boots are fine for deads due to the thin sole but I don't like wearing them as the curved edges on the heel (for mobility) don't really help confidence

Also if you have wide feet Adidas lifting shoes come up quite narrow and .5 bigger is usually recommended.

I'll be after a pair of these next but will need to save up! £170! Deadlift slippers are sub £20 though thankfully


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

Are they the Nike Romaleos... they are pretty much universally considered one of the best available, whenever I look into best weightlifting shoes they always crop up! but yeah 170 beans is quite a lot... but I suppose you can look at them as an investment because I could imagine them lasting a while and with all the benefits you get like reduced chance of injury, £170 doesn't seem too bad... maybe they are something Il try out after i've tried out my entry level powerlift 2.0's for a while (I just ordered them)


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

JuggernautJake said:


> Are they the Nike Romaleos... they are pretty much universally considered one of the best available, whenever I look into best weightlifting shoes they always crop up! but yeah 170 beans is quite a lot... but I suppose you can look at them as an investment because I could imagine them lasting a while and with all the benefits you get like reduced chance of injury, £170 doesn't seem too bad... maybe they are something Il try out after i've tried out my entry level powerlift 2.0's for a while (I just ordered them)


Yeah thats them mate, squatting in proper shoes has fixed my knee injury. I always used to squat in socks before and thats totally different. Tbh I only got the powerlift 2's as some poor guy was selling them on ebay worn once for £45 as he had perforated his ear drum...

They are hard foam so more multi purpose and great for stability, I just think a solid heel like the powerlift or Romaleos would be better for squats. You can get cheaper lifting shoes as well, they just look a bit like bowling shoes such as do-wins.

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/weightlifting-shoes/do-win-2010-weightlifting-shoes/prod_665.html


----------

